# The next day



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

October 30: Lots of work, but great joy and anticipation.

November 1: More work, zero joy. 
But lots of ideas about next year.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

We leave ours up until the weekend following Halloween (as there is no way to take it all down in one work night) so this year we have four day! So for us, the next day (as in right now) is pictures. Lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I had to take everything down, but I still got some good deals on stuff from wal-greens, and that was fun. I also feel kinda relived, not feeling the huge rush of October, lol.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The day after starts with the after sales. I don't go looking for premade props, but parts to be used in making others. Teeth, ears, hands,feet etc. Then this year I had the added joy of sitting in the vets office with my sick cat for 1 1/2 hours past my appointment time, followed by some more after sales, then over to the haunt to begin the take down. I didn't even make a dent in all that was out there. Ugh.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

The day after Halloween I took down all the outside decorations and boxed them up. They are down in the basement (waiting room) to be stored on the shelves. Yesterday I miraculously boxed all the inside decorations and wiped down/dusted/vacumned the living room and dining room. Today I will be down in the basement storing them away. 

I came down this morning and the house looked like a different place. So ordinary again.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We're thinking we might start putting away the indoor decorations tonight. The basement still looks like the prop gods vomited there.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

As does my living room. It's rather inconvenient stepping over all of those dead bodies isn't it?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I take everything in Halloween night and slowly dismantle it over the next week or so. Not as fun but necessary.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

Everything comes down the day after and goes to the garage to be cleaned, fixed and packed away. That takes another couple of days. We got very lucky this year as the weather for the 2 weeks leading up to Halloween was perfect but, yesterday we had winds at 35mph+. they would have decimated some of the props and tomorrow, it's supposed to rain.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been slow taking things down because I'm still going easy on my sore back. My biggest task is figuring out how to chop my flats down to size and store them in my shed. I think I'll have to get rid of a bunch of faux rocks from last year to make room.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

This year I'm going to be careful to organize things based upon the areas in which they were used, and I'm going to toss in some more extension cords. Seems like every year I use more and more of them.

I'm not looking forward to the clean up and put away, though - nobody helps with that effort.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I spent the day after hitting all the after halloween sales. Not going to admit to how much I spent.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I would have loved to do that yesterday but had to work.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Well, thanks to the rain on Halloween (boo) all my props had to air dry before I can even consider putting them away. I have a couple of volunteers for Saturday that are going to help me start putting stuff away. I have the loose props on the glassed in sun porch they were put there Tuesday after a day in the sun. I am going to reorganize my garage and throw some stuff out to make room for more. (ha, ha)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ahhh, all done....just had 1 box of stuff.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> We're thinking we might start putting away the indoor decorations tonight. The basement still looks like the prop gods vomited there.


What is this basement you speak of? I have everything out in the garage. As I took down the Halloween I'm putting up the Thanksgiving. After that it's Christmas, New Years (lots of sparkley stuff) then Valentines, St Pat's, Easter, Cinco De Mayo, and 4th of July. The only months I don't have decorations out are Aug. and Oct. Then it's Halloween time again! Seems like it was just Halloween a few days ago. Boy the year goes fast.


----------

